# Weight savings: Dura Ace 7700 vs 7900



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

What would be the weight savings going from a 7700 gruppo to a 7900. I'm looking at a full gruppo without hubs.

It's 193 grams less in going from 7800 to 7900 (1977 gms vs 2170 gms), but I don't know the difference between the 7700 and the 7800


----------



## JakeE (May 1, 2008)

Is the sub-200 gram difference to offset the weight of carrying an extra Cliff bar?


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

A Cliff bar is 68 gms plus wrapper so by upgrading from 7700 to 7900 I could probably carry 5 Cliff bars. Lets see what the answer is


----------



## JakeE (May 1, 2008)

That would be sweet. I always leave my Cliff bars at home because WI barely has hills, let alone cliffs. Although I hear cliff notes make studying easier if used in conjunction with Cliff bars.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Answer my own post*

I figured it out from the weight weenies site. If I didn't make any mistakes or omissions a group-set without hubs, using a 53/39 chain-set and a 12-25 cassette, drops from 2440 gms to 1977 gms. That's a savings of 463 gms, so call it 1 pound.

I'm sure I would notice a lighter feel to the bike


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

and in your wallet! The early prices on the 7900 are very high.


----------

